# Posts higher than views?



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

I just noticed this on the view new posts page:


Spoiler












How come, on some of them, the post count is higher than the views count? How can this be?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2010)

Their are more of the same people posting over and over again as compared to new people viewing the post.
Just a guess


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 22, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> I just noticed this on the view new posts page:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yo 
yeah, the views count refreshes every hour so thats why (i think: i remembered tj_cool saying something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh right, thats why, kk thanks.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 22, 2010)

I always wondered this too, seeing as quite often i see thread withs 0 views but 3 or 4 replies.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

Never realized that... That is interesting...Many persons will be very surprised.

Good find.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

Topic-worthy, eh?



			
				Dter ic said:
			
		

> Yo
> yeah, the views count refreshes every hour so thats why (i think)


This.


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

Noticed this before.


			
				Dter ic said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume it's this.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Noticed this before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yh so did i... helllooooo?????? Moderators / staff?????? where are you when we need some information.....?????


----------



## mameks (Dec 23, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll hunting.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe some are just lazy


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 23, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Never realized that... That is interesting...Many persons will be very surprised.
> 
> Good find.



Not really, it's kinda obvious, and it's been like this for a long time...

I think that it doesn't go up if a user posts in it or something.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 23, 2010)

Viewcount of topics are only updated every 3 hours.


----------



## dice (Dec 23, 2010)

Post count is updated in real time, views count isn't. Doing this reduces the likelihood of slowdown.


----------



## Kkolko (Dec 23, 2010)

People could also have posted twice in one view.

*Posts merged*

Like so!


(Oh bugger, it doesn't work)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm fairly certain this mystery has now been solved.


----------

